# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  replacing eaves

## ibrox

Hi Everyone, I have to replace some eaves at home & was wondering what product you would recommend to use. The existing eaves appear to be approx 4 or 5 mm thick. The battens appear to be in good condition so looks like having to just replace the eaves at this stage. Also what type of nail or screw is generally used to fix eaves to battens?  :Confused: 
Cheers
Ibrox

----------


## Moondog55

Dimensions of eaves would help but generally a fiber-cement sheet that is made for this purpose, galvanized clouts to fix I tend to glue evrything as well but not needed

----------


## ibrox

Eave is approx 330mm wide x 10.6m long

----------


## ringtail

Firstly, identify the existing material - is asbestos ? if so take the appropriate measures to remove and dispose, then resheet with hardiflex 4.5 mm with 25 mm gal clouts as moondog said.

----------


## ibrox

Thanks for your help moondog55 & ringtail. Is it ok to hammer clouts straight in to the hardiflex? I assume it wont split.

----------


## ringtail

Yup, straight through no poblems. If the current eaves lining splits when a nail is driven through it I would suspect it to be asbestos. The nails you use are quiet small - 25 x 2.0 and can be a bugger if nailing into hardwood battens. You can go up in nail size but the heads become pretty noticable. Dont try and drive the nail into the lining face to recess it or you will weaken the sheet.

----------


## ibrox

Thanks Ringtail for the great advice

----------

